# Yahoo- Savannah Cats - a very bad idea (BellaOnline)



## VSsupport

Hybridizing wildcats and domestic cats to create so-called 'breeds' such as the Savannah Cat, a cross between a domestic cat and a serval, is never a good idea.View the full article


----------

